# Putting my birdies on the porch



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

It is an enclosed porch, and they have a big rolling cage. Sunlight hits it more in the evening. We have been having stupidly cold weather for MAY 1ST and yesterday I put them out where there was some more sun warmth and humidity. Not a lot of humidity and it probably felt more like 60 or 70 in that enclosure, again, it has been cold here so much that I have put the heat on at night, I'm taking special interest in one bird I have and making sure she eats, the other birds are obviously healthy it is this one English I have my eyes on. I even let her and her girlfriend sit on the top of the cage after making sure the patio was enclosed and closed in, and it was, with a food dish and some toys up there. She liked it and I put them back in the cage in a couple hours and brought it all in when it got dark.

Does anyone else let their birds get sun and some air?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taking budgies out onto an enclosed patio when it is warm enough is fine as long as they are supervised continually while there. 
Hawks and other predators can come right through a screen so I'd be very careful about allowing the birds free flight in an enclosed patio.

Additionally, make sure when you move the birds' cage from indoors to the patio that the temperature change for them isn't too great. 
Sudden large temperature changes can result in illness. 
Gradual temperature changes are not as much of a problem.

How large is the cage and how many budgies are housed in it?

The largest rolling cage I've seen in the US that is suitable for budgies (1/2" spacing between the bars) is the Prevue Hendryx F050.

Do you have a different type?

The F050 Interior Measures: 
31"Long x 20"Wide x 45"High 
(53" high including the attached stand)

While the F050 "could" hold 8 budgies, I would not recommend having more than 6 in the cage.
I actually have multiple F050s. Two of my budgies occupy one of them and four budgies occupy the other.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

FaeryBee mentioned some important points above. Many people like to give their budgies fresh air, and some sun with a shaded area. 

It’s fine, as long as you take precautions to keep them safe. I know it’s an enclosed patio, but we have heard of and experienced where hawks will try to get at small birds even with a patio enclosure. As unbelievable as it sounds, they don’t think much of a thin screen. 

When the weather warms up for you, they might also like a refreshing mist from a spray bottle.


----------

